# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Acne verwijderen met laiserbehandeling?

## FlippiieJ

Ik heb een vraagje..
Ik heb erge last van pukkeltjes en mee-eters.
kan je pukkeltjes met een laserbehandeling laten verdwijnen?
want Ik durf niet eens in een bikini rond te lopen vanwege de vele pukkels op mijn rug :Frown:

----------


## Limoen

hallo,
Acne kun je inderdaad met een laserbehandeling behandelen, dus niet genezen. Maar voor je stappen onderneemt voor een laserbehandeling bedenk dat er nog andere middelen zijn die kunnen werken, een laserbehandeling is vrij prijzig. Bepaalde soorten anticonceptiepillen hebben een gunstige uitwerking op acne, je huisarts kan je hier meer over vertellen. Als je toch meer informatie over laseren wilt hebben typ dan bij google maar eens "laserbehandeling acne" in. Veel succes!

----------


## aardbei

tsja dat denk ik ook

----------


## Limoen

:Embarrassment:

----------


## aardbei

:Smile:

----------


## Hillz

Ik had ook een vraagje over acne.
Ik heb daar last van op mijn gezicht, en ben al naar de huisarts geweest en heb van alles al gedaan.
Bestaat er niet iets dat je de acne kan weghalen, zo iets als een laserbehandeling?
Zo nee, zijn er dan nog andere mogelijkheden?

----------


## Agnes574

> Ik had ook een vraagje over acne.
> Ik heb daar last van op mijn gezicht, en ben al naar de huisarts geweest en heb van alles al gedaan.
> Bestaat er niet iets dat je de acne kan weghalen, zo iets als een laserbehandeling?
> Zo nee, zijn er dan nog andere mogelijkheden?


hoi,
kijk 's bij topic pigmentvlekken naar mijn laatste bericht(deze datum)...zou dat jou ook kunnen helpen misschien??? vraag 's aan je huisarts anders???
Weet natuurlijk niet hoe oud je bent...ze zullen het denk ik niet doen bij 'pubertijd-acné'.

succes,grtjs Agnes

----------


## TostiMetKaas

Ik heb nog een vraagje over een laserbehandeling. 

Puistjes komen en gaan, bij mij i.i.g., en er is dus niet een specifieke plaats wat gelaserd moet worden. is dit erg? of als je bv je gezicht laat laseren, blijft het dan ook 'voorgoed' weg?

Ook staat er vaak, bij de prijzen van een laserbehandelingskliniek, per behandeling X euro, en per 10 behandelingen 10X. waarom is dit? is het na de eerste keer niet helemaal weg? of is het voor het mooi maken? of voor verschillende plaatsen om de mogelijke pijn en ongemakkelijkheden te versprijden over een bepaalde tijd?


Bvd

----------


## Agnes574

Is gelijk drastisch 'laseren' echt wat je wilt? Is pijnlijk hoor en je gezicht daarna...!!!
Een chemische peeling kan je ook helpen...
Maar zekerheid over het wegblijven heb je nooit!!

En de X zal staan voor het aantal behandelingen...dat gaat niet in één behandeling over....

Succes Agnes

----------


## Felice

Wist je dat je puistjes heel goed kunt behandelen met tea-tree olie erop te deppen? Dat kun je bv. 's nachts in laten trekken, het droogt dan in, vaak zijn de puistjes dan 's morgens al weg! Tea-tree werkt ook zuiverend.
Ik heb er goede ervaringen mee!
Verkrijgbaar bij reformzaken.

----------


## Agnes574

Wat ook héél goed helpt tegen puistjes is er s'avonds wat tandpasta op te doen...droogt het puistje héél snel uit!  :Wink: 
Echt waar!!

Agnes Xx

----------


## Lisa31571

Pillen tegen Acne - http://derminax.nl Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------


## Flogiston

Lieve mensen, klik niet op de link in het vorige bericht!

Lisa31571 is geen persoon maar een _spambot_. Dat is een computerprogramma dat volautomatisch forums afstruint, op zoek naar bepaalde trefwoorden, en dan reclame plaatst. Niet op reageren dus, en zeker niet op de link klikken!

----------

